# Funniest. Blog. Ever.



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2008)

This site slays me.

Stuff White People Like


----------



## JM (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahhhhh, Mos Def.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 21, 2008)

Kevin said:


> This site slays me.
> 
> Stuff White People Like


----------



## Josiah (Feb 21, 2008)

I love good sandwiches.


----------



## Quickened (Feb 21, 2008)

The recycling bit got me! haha


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2008)

That is great. "Knowing What's Best for Poor People" is as good as it sounds.


----------



## Herald (Feb 21, 2008)

That blog is hilarious!


----------



## SRoper (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw the title of this thread and I was wondering if you were going to link to Stuff White People Like. I just saw it linked from R. Scott Clark's blog. It is so wonderful. I can find myself or a white friend in so many of those posts.

Perhaps it's more accurate to call it Stuff White Hipsters Like.


----------



## Gloria (Feb 21, 2008)

MANNNNN. LOLOLOLOL...should I be laughing...? *sigh* It's funny though. *frowns face due to inner struggle*


----------



## danmpem (Feb 21, 2008)

What?........OHHHHHH!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not only white, I'm white trash.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 21, 2008)

Kevin said:


> This site slays me.
> 
> Stuff White People Like



I don't get it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 21, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > This site slays me.
> ...



Me either....

....maybe it's a "Urban Dweller" thing. 'Cause none of that makes the least bit of sense to me, out here in the "sticks".


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 21, 2008)

Do white people like dancing produce too?



Sadly, they just can't clap their hands to the rythm...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2008)




----------

